# Would you become furry



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 29, 2007)

For most of you who dont know me.me and my bud are working with gentic notes to turn us furry but I digress my Qustion is if we suceed would you do it.


----------



## Rilvor (May 29, 2007)

I think there's a thread for this in the graveyard somewhere..hm.

Depends on a lot of factors on wether I would or wouldn't.


----------



## codewolf (May 29, 2007)

if it was physically possible to splice genes into an adult human being and for them to become furry i would do it, however one of the main problems would be DNA rejection by the host body, that and the fact that unless there is a genome mapping project on other species than the human you could be splicing an eye (for example) instead of a tail....

(you're working on genetics and you are only 16?? :shock: :? )


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 29, 2007)

Well I did say if we suceed but the rejection part were working on


and yes I am 16 me and my bud dont have any expement yet but were running alot of thoery's but when we get board we do some cool thing's.


----------



## themocaw (May 29, 2007)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!

. . . wait, you're serious?  Oh geez, I'm sorry, let me call up the Human Genome Project people and let them know that a couple of high schoolers are about to make them look like kindergarteners, my mistake, remember to thank Furaffinity when you win the Nobel Prize, kay?


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 29, 2007)

Ok thanks in all are sucess I thank you before the prize


----------



## Kingnothing1013 (May 29, 2007)

x


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 29, 2007)

Okay it's the funding that will make or break the dream thogh.


----------



## Bloodangel (May 29, 2007)

See, I'd do it, except for one thing.

A lot of humans can't get on with other humans. I mean, some complain about skin colour, ffs. If you look nothing like a human at all, they'd probably go all freaky on you. Then you'll have all the people who will say you're a work of evil 'cause you defy nature and all that shit (and you know SOMEONE will say it). I just don't need that stress.

So if I can kill the weirdos afterwards, I'll do it. I didn't before, now I just want a big bushy tail.


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 29, 2007)

I said it once ill say it again they can all bite me!!


----------



## Silverdragon00 (May 29, 2007)

First of all, I'd want to become a complete dragon, since I am not furry.

Besides that fact, no, I would not want to be changed. I was created as a human in this life for a reason, and i am determined to stay that way all the way through. It may be hard at times, but being human is not as bad as people (especially furries, from what I've seen) make it out to be.


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 29, 2007)

It's all opinoin so ill say it sure being humens cool but some think otherwise I would be that some It's like starting a new race I mean we messed up the world with cars skyscapers and other inventions but it's like plastic surgery not many peaple wan't to stay the same all there lives like I said its a matter with opinon and your choice.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (May 29, 2007)

Sayso-the-Fox said:
			
		

> I mean we messed up the world with cars



I feel the urge to kill you for that.

/diehard Mopar muscle car lover.


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 29, 2007)

Not all cars just the co2 giveing off cars


----------



## themocaw (May 29, 2007)

Sayso-the-Fox said:
			
		

> Not all cars just the co2 giveing off cars



Your grasp of basic science makes me fear for what you could accidentally unleash if you really did get your hands on genetic technology.  All cars give off CO2 unless you're driving a 1. Electric Car, or 2. A hydrogen fuel cell car.


----------



## ADF (May 29, 2007)

I have two views on the whole â€˜really become furryâ€™ thing.

Speaking from a fantasy mind set, hell yeah, I would definitely do it. It would take a period of adjustment to adapt to the new anatomy, but living in a draconic body will be far more interesting than the vanilla human one. Even though flight would be a great thing, it is the draganoid body that I would enjoy the most, especially the long thick tail. 

But here is where reality comes in, if you pretend you can become furry that is. First off humanity are very hateful, they are very intolerant against the different, this is a defensive instinct but sadly something that continues to exist within the modern human being. It took us hundreds of years to just finally get over the fact that there are people with different skin colours; even today there are those who have a problem with it. 

With this in mind the chances of an animalistic yet intelligent being co existing within society could never be accepted. People would simply refuse to accept it; they will consider it as unnatural and most likely become violent against such people. I can also speak from experience, I have run into people who are VERY offended by the idea of intelligence existing outside of humanity, after all we are the supreme beings chosen by god to rule the universe right? I tried to have a decent conversation with these people but it was impossible, they wouldnâ€™t even play with the idea of intelligent none humans.

Does it make sense? What harm does a human animal hybrid cause? Regardless the intolerance towards the different is not founded on logic and rationality; hence no amount of reason will remove it.

How do you also deal with family? How can you possibly explain something like turning yourself into a human/animal hybrid to your parents? There is no rational reason to do it, wanting to become one is based on emotional reasons, so it is impossible to explain it to others. Asking your family to accept your new self is pushing the bar, disownment would be likely.

What about society? An individual cannot expect society to bend to their will. Society is built around the human form; they cannot manufacture chairs, vehicles, clothing, medicines and many other human orientated products because of a minority who want to be physically different. Who would employ these people? The majority of them couldnâ€™t even get a job flipping burgers because of their fur and food hygiene, even if they could do a job who would employ them? I doubt there will be any employment laws for people who chose to be different, why should anyone employ a giant walking distraction and political time bomb to work at their company?

I could go on and onâ€¦

Would I like to become an anthropomorphic dragon? Yes, yes with all my heart. But it would be unreasonable for me to ask society to accept something considered so â€˜differentâ€™, to put my friends and family in the situation of choosing whether or not to accept me, and I couldnâ€™t possible put up with the violence and hate that would surround my life. Imagine them cutting off your wings in a dark ally just to spite you? The emotional impact of losing that freedom? 

If I could make the whole world furry, as if it had always been furry, then I wouldnâ€™t have any problems. But since that is not possible I am only left with my imagination, and the hope that one day something is invented (VR) that will allow me to experience being a furry without all the downsides involved.


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 29, 2007)

well that aside all iving things with legs or not fall into the same catagoreys were all animals humans call them selves that to make it sound like were all mitty but the fact of the reality is if there were more peaple OPEN minded we would not have such delemia face it most humans are scared of things that stick out but there are those who embrace change .


----------



## Werwulf (May 29, 2007)

I totally agree with you ADF! This subject is just too delicate on my opinion. There will be people, that'd kill for this, yet when it comes to breaking it down... Theres just too many difficulties/obstuctions that will arise; family, friends, society, etc. Acceptance is the highest level of tolerance thats possible to obtain, I agree people really need to be more open minded and be less negative upon things, but there is also a limit of how much some people can take. There are too many "barriers" humans put up to protect themselves, its pretty much a defensive mechanism. I wish there was a "VR" like what ADF said, that'd be a fun experience haha.


----------



## codewolf (May 29, 2007)

i will honestly say i very much doubt you are doing genetic research... if you cant spell a 6 letter word correctly how the hell are you going to write out the correct genomes (of which there are multiples of millions) in the correct order.... and with regards to what people would say... i never have given the slightest bit of notice before about other peoples opinions of me, so i see no problem about actually doing this if it ever was to come about


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 29, 2007)

Okay I space out sometimes but I don't care if you beleave me or not.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (May 29, 2007)

I applaud your post, ADF. You are so right in how many humans just aren't accepting to human/animal hybrids.Â Â There will always be humans who are open-minded and accepting, yet there will always be those who are just the opposite.Â Â Humans will always love and hate, so not everyone can agree to having actual furries come into their lives.Â Â Things would go awkward in society if it were possible to become a furry.

Anyway, if everyone would be able to become a furry and does, I would do it.


----------



## themocaw (May 29, 2007)

Sayso,

Please recite for us the three phases of cell division, and explain what they do, in your own words.  I think that's basic information you should know in order to go twiddling around with the human genetic code


----------



## ADF (May 29, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> [snip]
> i never have given the slightest bit of notice before about other peoples opinions of me, so i see no problem about actually doing this if it ever was to come about


I think you will care if no one will employ you, allow you to take up residence at a apartment or even try to kill you simply because of the way you look 

[edit]

Guys try to address the question, not the feasibility.


----------



## codewolf (May 29, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> Sayso,
> 
> Please recite for us the three phases of cell division, and explain what they do, in your own words.  I think that's basic information you should know in order to go twiddling around with the human genetic code



hey, ill even give you a clue.... it has something to do with Deoxyribonucleic acid too


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 29, 2007)

Im not the gentics person my bud is he will be on tomarrow so ask him I just help him


----------



## themocaw (May 29, 2007)

ADF, 

Personally, I think the OP brought it upon himself talking about taking genetic notes in his opening post, but to get back on topic. . . 

No.

I would not, however, mind having some cybernetic-type accessories I could put on and take off: i.e. a tail or ears that respond to my brainwaves that I would wiggle and twitch like they were for real.  But a permanent furriness?  no thanks.


----------



## Hiya!Iluvu!! (May 29, 2007)




----------



## Aden (May 29, 2007)

*Sayso*:

Please let your grasp of science be better than your grasp of grammar. Seriously.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 29, 2007)

I are a wolf!
Humans are mean!
So I ated them all!
Now there are trees everywhere!


----------



## Cygnus421 (May 29, 2007)

only if a significant amount of people did it first...


----------



## Rostam The Grey (May 29, 2007)




----------



## codewolf (May 29, 2007)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

>



---PUI ---
LOL i need to get me one of them for when i leave uni


----------



## Rhyolite (May 29, 2007)

I'd consider it on four points. 
One, I want wings.
Two, I want a tail.
Three, I want a snout (dragon not Pinoccio)
Four, I want my brain to remain intact...
On second thoughts scrub four.


----------



## Voltemand (May 29, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> however one of the main problems would be DNA rejection by the host body,



http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Chimerazation 0)


----------



## themocaw (May 29, 2007)

Chimerics are. . . ummm. . . shall we say, a bit of a troublesome technology.  At the moment, my understanding is that they work best when it done before birth: an embryo has cells of another organism embedded in it, the organism grows without rejecting the cells in question.

I was not aware that chimerics had been created using adult animals, and I'm a little skeptical given the lack of either specific information ("a specific gland at the top of the spine?") and the lack of links to scientific journal articles.  I think the closest they've gotten are rabbit/human chimeric embryos, which were basically harvested for stem cells.  In any case, the REAL medical application involves transplants, not people wanting to become animal-men: I get the feeling that's not gonna be feasible nor ethical for a while yet.


----------



## wut (May 29, 2007)

OM NOM NOM


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 29, 2007)

The TV sketch show Smack the Pony recently featured a hilarious scene in which a woman turned up at a plastic surgeon's clinic bearing a picture of a wolf. "I want to look like this, please," she explained, and people chuckled in living rooms across Britain. Across the Atlantic, however, there is a respected plastic surgeon who really is working on plastic-surgery techniques which could make us resemble animals in ways we can't even imagine today. I got that off a plastic surgery site so if gentics don't work its as good.


----------



## themocaw (May 29, 2007)

wut said:
			
		

> OM NOM NOM


ROFLMAO Damn Genestealers


----------



## Voltemand (May 29, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> nor ethical for a while yet.



I dont expect it to be ethical, ever. 

And Tyranid pictures make me uncomfortable.


----------



## quark (May 29, 2007)

Sayso-the-Fox said:
			
		

> gentics



Good luck on your quest to be a gentic scientist
Also, would I be a furry if it was possible? NO WAY.


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (May 29, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> ADF,
> 
> Personally, I think the OP brought it upon himself talking about taking genetic notes in his opening post, but to get back on topic. . .
> 
> ...



IMPO that would be cooler than a 'genetic transformation'.  I don't think, as much as I love dragons, I would ever want to be one.  Be able to take the parts off an on like a fursuit? sure! Becoming a genetic freak to be rejected by society, loose my job and possibly my family just for the fun of being a dragon? No way.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (May 29, 2007)

Sayso-the-Fox said:
			
		

> The TV sketch show Smack the Pony recently featured a hilarious scene in which a woman turned up at a plastic surgeon's clinic bearing a picture of a wolf. "I want to look like this, please," she explained, and people chuckled in living rooms across Britain. Across the Atlantic, however, there is a respected plastic surgeon who really is working on plastic-surgery techniques which could make us resemble animals in ways we can't even imagine today. I got that off a plastic surgery site so if gentics don't work its as good.



Yeah, as if there isn't enough making fun of people today, as well as plastic surgery horror stories. :roll:


----------



## DragonMaster626 (May 29, 2007)

This provides many pros and cons. One part of me is saying yes and another part is saying no at the same time.


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 29, 2007)

Im suprise no one ever brought this up.


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 29, 2007)

Doctor Rosens phone # is 1 (603) 650 5148 it opens at 8am.


----------



## themocaw (May 29, 2007)

Sayso-the-Fox said:
			
		

> Im suprise no one ever brought this up.



http://www.awfulplasticsurgery.com/archives/000351.html
http://galleryoftheabsurd.typepad.com/14/2005/08/jocelyn_wildens.html

I have.  No thanks.


----------



## DavidN (May 29, 2007)

I have to echo the others' views that I find your claims somewhat unlikely, Sayso, unless your friend's surname happens to be Frankenstein. Ignoring that, as appealing as they look in the way that they're drawn, I don't think many alternative forms would be half as good looking (or practical) in real life.


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 29, 2007)

thats a therory but one never knows.


----------



## Leahtaur (May 29, 2007)

Sayso-the-Fox said:
			
		

> Doctor Rosens phone # is 1 (603) 650 5148 it opens at 8am.



I'm sure Dr. Rosens will just have multitudes of furries beating down his door, begging to be made to look like rainbow raver foxes with four dragon wings.


----------



## Darksilver (May 30, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> Sayso-the-Fox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Yuck.
Anybody still wanna try to look like animals through plastic surgery? x_X


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 30, 2007)

okay but what of tail or wings


----------



## Leahtaur (May 30, 2007)

As a question of pure feasiblity, a tail would probably be doable, I guess. But wings? What would you attach the muscles and bones to? They definitely wouldn't be usable for flight, and I'm not sure you could even really move them much. They'd look kind of lame, I think, if not gross.


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 30, 2007)

the doctor I told you about claims he can do wings but im not into that i just want claws, tail ,ears.


----------



## Blink Korvin (May 30, 2007)

Should you succeed, I would be all over it, no matter how illegal or disturbing it may seem to be.


----------



## Leahtaur (May 30, 2007)

Sayso-the-Fox said:
			
		

> the doctor I told you about claims he can do wings but im not into that i just want claws, tail ,ears.



Any pictures? I'm kind of horrified but at the same time curious.


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 30, 2007)

pics of what the doctor


----------



## Leahtaur (May 30, 2007)

Sayso-the-Fox said:
			
		

> pics of what the doctor



*facepalm*

Examples of his work.


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 30, 2007)

sorrey no... im ganna call tomarow and ask for some pics If get som ill pm to you k.


----------



## LilShark (May 30, 2007)

I would become my fursona......only if the world woudl for sure except me and I could still have asomewhat normal life.

But this is the real world, in otherwords that would never happen..sooo..no.


----------



## DarkMeW (May 30, 2007)

This thread hasn't made me question about the possibility of human/animal hybrids, however, it has made me wonder if they've already succeeded in a human/vegetable hybrid.


----------



## Leahtaur (May 30, 2007)

Sayso-the-Fox said:
			
		

> sorrey no... im ganna call tomarow and ask for some pics If get som ill pm to you k.



You can if you want, but I'm sure everyone else would love to see them too -- you should post them in this thread.


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 30, 2007)

K I will but im tired so ill talk more tomarow bye


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (May 30, 2007)

DarkMeW said:
			
		

> This thread hasn't made me question about the possibility of human/animal hybrids, however, it has made me wonder if they've already succeeded in a human/vegetable hybrid.


Aahhhh but is this not the couch potato? :lol:


----------



## Jelly (May 30, 2007)

Yeeeahhh, that didn't turn out so well.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 30, 2007)

> Removing her from the couch would be too painful, *since her body was grafted to the fabric.* After years of staying put, her skin had literally become one with the sofa and had to be surgically removed.
> 
> *She died at Martin Memorial Hospital South, still attached to the couch.*


----------



## Voltemand (May 30, 2007)

I guess thats one way, lol.


----------



## Epsereth (May 30, 2007)

Yes. Chimeras have been made. But they are nothing like what you apparently think, Sayso. 

*peers* You're a troll, aren't you? Or maybe you just spend too long scribbling animal people in class. Because not only can you not spell "genetics" correctly, you have not once, in this entire thread, demonstrated that you know the least bit what you're talking about.


----------



## LilShark (May 30, 2007)

Haha childhood delusions perhaps? 

Thats one of the few things I can honestly think of haha.


----------



## Darksilver (May 30, 2007)

Epsereth said:
			
		

> *peers* You're a troll, aren't you? Or maybe you just spend too long scribbling animal people in class. Because not only can you not spell "genetics" correctly, you have not once, in this entire thread, demonstrated that you know the least bit what you're talking about.


Oddly, I was thinking "what kind of person into genetics doesnt even know grammar?" -.-;


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 30, 2007)

Sorry could not find pics but found this artical          Date: 14/09/2006
Hollywood stars are rushing to take advantage of the latest advance in plastic surgery: artificial monkey tail implants. Proponents claim that the operation is perfectly safe, as the tail is constructed from the patient's own tissue, but some doctors are speaking out against the possible downsides.

Article continues...

Occasionally, children are born with a vestigial tail, a throwback to our monkey ancestry. This is very rare, and until now, tail-less people have had to endure life without such an appendage, but a recent scientific breakthrough offers them new hope.

Plastic surgeons in Los Angeles have always been at the cutting edge of medicine, with a ready market for any operation which will maintain youthfulness. However, there is a new trend towards surgery for reasons of fashion. Doctor Mehraffen, plastic surgeon to the stars, spoke exclusively to OddNews.co.uk.

"People here in Tinseltown have always been notorious for their primitive urges, and now they are tapping into their primate urges too. The treatment was first suggested by psychotherapists who urged their patients to get in touch with their wild side. All the cool animals have tails: wolves, zebras, dolphins and of course monkeys. Deep within our psyche we require a link to our past, and what better way to achieve this than with an artificial monkey tail?

"Obviously I cannot talk about individual cases, but I would estimate that around 60% of the Hollywood A-list now has a monkey tail, with only around 5% of those being genuine vestigial tails.

"The surgery is straightforward, with some of the patient's own skin being wrapped around some muscle and artificial plastic vertebrae. It is then attached to the patient's tailbone. The surgery is just the beginning, it takes many months of physiotherapy before full movement is achieved in the new monkey tail. The procedure is harmless, and gives the patient a new found confidence and serenity as they feel closer to their roots."

Just to add to last comment.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (May 30, 2007)

Sayso-the-Fox said:
			
		

> Well I did say if we suceed but the rejection part were working on
> 
> 
> and yes I am 16 me and my bud dont have any expement yet but were running alot of thoery's but when we get board we do some cool thing's.



Hmmm.. if you need a human to test on, just ask me.  Im one tough person to kill, plus this'd be like a dream for me.


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 30, 2007)

Okay I will


----------



## DavidN (May 30, 2007)

Sayso, are you aware that oddnews.co.uk is a satire site, containing stories that are (often quite obviously) entirely made up? This thread's doing my head in.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (May 30, 2007)

Sayso-the-Fox said:
			
		

> Sorry could not find pics but found this articalÂ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Date: 14/09/2006
> Hollywood stars are rushing to take advantage of the latest advance in plastic surgery: artificial monkey tail implants. Proponents claim that the operation is perfectly safe, as the tail is constructed from the patient's own tissue, but some doctors are speaking out against the possible downsides.
> 
> Article continues...
> ...



Quotes from an "article" mean nothing to me unless a link or something showing the true article is provided. For all I know, you could have made this up.

Sorry, but convincing people is a bitch, ain't it?

EDIT: Bah, DavidN ninjaposted me.


----------



## DavidN (May 30, 2007)

Fear the posting ninja with the two entirely meaningless characters!

Really, among the stories are "Ross Kemp admits to faking baldness", "Cinderella Caught Out By Spring Clock Change" and "Arctic Ice Monster Identified as Jay Leno". How could anyone possibly think that an article from there is serious?


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 30, 2007)

honestly I had not been aware I just came across it.


----------



## Jelly (May 30, 2007)

Uh, it was dated 2006. You seen any Hollywood actors/actresses with tails?


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (May 30, 2007)

Yeah give him a break.  I dont check somethings reliability very often, unless its painfully obvious its a lie.  That Jay leno/ snow man, for instance.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (May 30, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> Yeah give him a break.Â



FAIL does not take breaks, sir!


----------



## DavidN (May 30, 2007)

Painfully obviously a lie! And you're talking about an article that says that it's estimated that most Hollywood celebrities now have tails!

But I won't pursue it any further, mostly because I think I need to go and have a lie-down.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (May 30, 2007)

I just thought of a really good burn Silverdragon00, i didnt believe the hoolywood, celebrtiy thing, but i did believe the vestigial tail thing.


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 30, 2007)

I hve not been to hollywood so I cant anwser that.


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 30, 2007)

O anD Dr rosen is for real I know that much. The dillema stoping me from geting a tail is 1 my mom would kill me and 2 his clinic is in new hamshere.


----------



## Jelly (May 30, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> I just thought of a really good burn Silverdragon00, i didnt believe the hoolywood, celebrtiy thing, but i did believe the vestigial tail thing.



Huh?

...

Anyways. You don't need to go to Hollywood to find out about what's going on there...just check the news, the lifestyles of the rich and famous are apparently the only things going on in the world from the US perspective.

PS: Biotech is bugs and drugs right now, try back much later.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (May 30, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> I just thought of a really good burn Silverdragon00, i didnt believe the hoolywood, celebrtiy thing, but i did believe the vestigial tail thing.



Um................how the hell is that a good burn? Either way, I don't give a shit what you or pretty much anyone else thinks, to be brutally honest.


----------



## Leahtaur (May 30, 2007)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> TundraWolfBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude. He wasn't trying to insult you or even the OP. No one is.


----------



## Jelly (May 30, 2007)

Sayso-the-Fox said:
			
		

> O anD Dr rosen is for real I know that much. The dillema stoping me from geting a tail is 1 my mom would kill me and 2 his clinic is in new hamshere.



It wouldn't be prehensile, and you don't need a rudder. We balance out just fine, and a tail would probably mess us up pretty badly. It's like having a dead Scott Bayo wang arm floating off your ass. Pooping would be mildly more inconveniencing (partially: because it would probably be nerveless) imagine it getting stuck in the dirty crevace between the seat and the back of a public toilet. You'd never be able to go poo-poo in public again without fear for worms (if you didn't already have it) and the diseases hanging in the dark wasteland. Plus...sitting on it? Ugh, what a pain that would be. It would hurt your butt and your legs after a few minutes - probably make one of your legs fall asleep. Might even make you squash a nut. Things to think about.

Tailfluffs. :3


----------



## Leahtaur (May 30, 2007)

Knowing me, I'd slam my awesome new tail in a car door. XD

I like how that news article describes zebras and monkeys as "cool animals".

For some reason after reading that article I pictured Arnold Schwartzenegger as having a vestigial tail.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (May 30, 2007)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> TundraWolfBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said i thought of one, doesnt mean im gonna say it.


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 30, 2007)

Lol...the door would hurt but your brain would have to give it nearves first and as for it being dead  READ MY first artical your brain would eventaly take hold of the new limb and it would move in time.


----------



## Jelly (May 30, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> Silverdragon00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still don't even understand it.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (May 30, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> Silverdragon00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then why bother bringing it up? For god's sakes, if you bring something up, you say it! *facepalms*


----------



## Jelly (May 30, 2007)

Sayso-the-Fox said:
			
		

> Lol...the door would hurt but your brain would have to give it nearves first and as for it being dead  READ MY first artical your brain would eventaly take hold of the new limb and it would move in time.



It would twitch, maybe. Very few animals have prehensile tails (OWMs don't even have 'em). That would be the only reason I would ever have the burden of one...mostly so I could use it to grab things...

...and after realizing that it's not a new dextrous limb, I'd probably get sad and go back to tracing over the burdens of having a tail.


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 30, 2007)

Well are brains might be able to control it with some pratice.


----------



## Leahtaur (May 30, 2007)

Sayso-the-Fox said:
			
		

> Well are brains might be able to control it with some pratice.



The only way the tail would work is if it were made from your own muscles and skin. Otherwise your body would reject it. For a tail of any decent size or length, you'd have to sacrifice a whole lot of one of your arms or legs.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (May 30, 2007)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> TundraWolfBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your mom doesnt take breaks!  I feel better saying that.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (May 30, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> Silverdragon00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.........that was it? That was your "good burn"? Jesus Christ, "your mom" jokes have been used so damn much, they aren't insulting anymore, unless, maybe, you're in elementary school.


----------



## Jelly (May 30, 2007)

Eh, we have vestigal Old World tails. No OWMs actually have prehensile tails. It took New World Monkeys (which are seperate from Catarrhines - OWM and Apes [yay, us!]) quite a bit of evolution to get up to that, and it's more likely a biological disposition from birth and nervous structure that makes it possible to have a prehensile tail. Also, prehensile tails are generally involutarily gripping, if you take a stick and put it under a Silky Anteater tail it'll wrap around even if that Silky Anteater wants to get the hell away from you. I'm no neurobiologist, but I'd assume for an involuntary structure like that, you'd need a specific biological component or setup in the brain.

I guess we'll never know until some unfortunate person ends up with a silly-putty, stringy ass-finger...and/or a free ticket to the "Oddities" page.

[edit] Also, what Leahtaur said.


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 30, 2007)

Vary intresting but i should look into his methodes other than that he's well known.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (May 30, 2007)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> TundraWolfBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When u live in Alaska, it takes a while for things to get up here. A really long time.


----------



## Leahtaur (May 30, 2007)

Sayso-the-Fox said:
			
		

> Vary intresting but i should look into his methodes other than that he's well known.



Well known according to that tabloid-esque website you found, or well known from somewhere else?


----------



## Jelly (May 30, 2007)

Leahtaur said:
			
		

> Sayso-the-Fox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's actually known in the mainstream because of things like this (I believe his original piece was on grafted wings being accepted as parts of the body by the body). However, he's a professor and a plastic surgeon who teaches/hosts seminars on biotechnology, virtual medicine, and "cybercare."

Dr. Joe Rosen.

I'm pretty sure he caught a bit of flak for the wings thing, aside from that he appears to be a very accomplished plastic surgeon.


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 30, 2007)

well I was thinking about geting a tail from him as if I could find anyone eles


----------



## Leahtaur (May 30, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> He's actually known in the mainstream because of things like this (I believe his original piece was on grafted wings being accepted as parts of the body by the body). However, he's a professor and a plastic surgeon who teaches/hosts seminars on biotechnology, virtual medicine, and "cybercare."
> 
> Dr. Joe Rosen.
> 
> I'm pretty sure he caught a bit of flak for the wings thing, aside from that he appears to be a very accomplished plastic surgeon.



Who knew! I stand corrected then. I wonder how he got the body to accept the grafted wings.


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 30, 2007)

Dartmouth-Hitchcock Medical Center
Plastic Surgery
One Medical Center Drive
Lebanon, NH 03756


Institution Affiliations:

Dartmouth-Hitchcock Medical Center, Lebanon
Comprehensive Breast Program
Plastic Surgery


Medical School:

MD, Stanford University School of Medicine, Stanford, CA, 1978

Residency:

Stanford University Medical Center, Stanford, CA, Plastic Surgery, 1982-83

Residency:

Stanford University Medical Center, Stanford, CA, Plastic Surgery, 1984-85

Residency:

Stanford University Medical Center, Stanford, CA, General Surgery, 1979-82

Fellowship:

Franklin Hospital, San Francisco, CA, Microsurgery, 1983

Fellowship:

Franklin Hospital, San Francisco, CA, Added Qualification in Hand Surgery, 1984

Fellowship:

Stanford University Medical Center, Stanford, CA, Peripheral Nerve Surgery, 1978-79

Board Certification:

Plastic Surgery, 1987


Specialties:

Plastic Surgery


Joined Staff in 1991

Practice Note: Abdominoplasty, Body Contouring, Botox Injection, Breast Augmentation, Complex Extremity Wounds, Cosmetic Breast Surgery, Hand Surgery, Head and Neck Reconstruction, Liposuction, Microsurgery

 But this is his info.


----------



## Jelly (May 31, 2007)

Leahtaur said:
			
		

> jellyhurwit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, um, oops. No, no, I mean he wrote that he believes that it's possible based on academic research into unusual plastic surgery cases. There's no winged human running around out there (not made so by plastic surgeons, anyways...there's that winged cat...eh...so, I guess...*trails off*).


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 31, 2007)

You think I can get a tail from him??


----------



## Leahtaur (May 31, 2007)

Haha, oops, I suppose I should have thought about whether it'd be ethical for a real doctor to actually do that. Wasn't thinking.

Did someone really graft wings to a cat?  I've heard about cats that are born with extra "legs" (in bone structure, it's similar to their legs) on their shoulders, so that when covered with long fur, they look kind of like floppy wings. Also I've seen the tabloid stories about winged cats, lol.


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 31, 2007)

WINGed cats that sound's cool.


----------



## Epsereth (May 31, 2007)

Sayso-the-Fox said:
			
		

> You think I can get a tail from him??



NO. You can't. You can not have a tail.

Read some gentics. Surriously.


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 31, 2007)

Plastic surgrey *Roles eyes* read his artical


----------



## Leahtaur (May 31, 2007)

Sayso-the-Fox said:
			
		

> You think I can get a tail from him??



No. Even if it were possible, I believe that whatever board or group that cosmetic surgeons belong to have a code of ethics. Rules and standards that any good cosmetic surgeon would follow. Him giving you a tail would be unethical, and not just because I presume you're a minor.

And the cats didn't REALLY have wings, at least not the ones I saw -- they had gross deformed floppy "legs" growing from their shoulders.

EDIT: Unless I'm missing something from the article you posted from oddnews, there's the matter of your body rejecting foreign tissue. If you somehow did get a tail, you'd be taking some serious anti-rejection drugs for the rest of your life, lest it rot, infect you and eventually fall off. Boy, that sure sounds cool eh?


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 31, 2007)

that does not sound cool but he state's he will try to let themÂ Â allow the surgery and note 5 years 3 more to go so he's not completly done with his reaserch


----------



## Jelly (May 31, 2007)

Leahtaur said:
			
		

> Sayso-the-Fox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup. 

I was mostly referring to the fact that I guess mutations can produce something that appear wing-like in mammals...but, no surgeon has put wings on a human thus far.


----------



## Jelly (May 31, 2007)

Sayso-the-Fox said:
			
		

> that does not sound cool but he state's he will try to let them  allow the surgery



Pfft. I think what Leahtaur said is true: there's an ethical consideration here, as well...I don't even know if he'd do it (assuming that he somehow circumnavigates his peers) - he'd be facing the death of his career.


----------



## Epsereth (May 31, 2007)

Sayso-the-Fox said:
			
		

> Plastic surgrey *Roles eyes* read his artical



With a surgery that invasive and extensive, genetics would have to be involved. They're more important than you are apparently aware.


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 31, 2007)

But if he does do it sucsessfully with no side effects that would make me vary HAPPY.


----------



## Jelly (May 31, 2007)

Sayso-the-Fox said:
			
		

> But if he does do it sucsessfully with no side effects that would make me vary HAPPY.



First mistake: Dr. Joe probably doesn't care if you're happy; the only reason he would ever take that risk to his credibility was if it was not only a sure thing, but if it had the support of peers, and had the potential to be a very rich, untapped market.

Second mistake: we're not talking a cute fuzzy-wuzzy tail, we're probably talking stinky pink finger looming vaguely off your ass. It's not assured that it would be anything but dead skin, rejection is no doubt a serious issue, and its maintainence would not be supported by society at large (good luck finding pants and chairs...also, THE PUBLIC TOILET, I state again).


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 31, 2007)

Wait it said the wing's would have feathers so why not a fluffy tail??


----------



## Epsereth (May 31, 2007)

Sayso-the-Fox said:
			
		

> Wait it said the wing's would have feathers so why not a fluffy tail??



You could achieve that with a tube of superglue and a costume piece. Other than that, you'd have a lot of medical problems.


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 31, 2007)

I don't know it's still out of the times you never know what sci will bring to the table.


----------



## Leahtaur (May 31, 2007)

This is gonna be rich. XD

Jellyhurwit has a point about what the tail would look like. To avoid rejection, the tail would have to be made of you. Meaning your tail would be flesh-toned, and if it did have "fur", it'd be sparse and coarse like chest hair. Very attractive.

What do you want a tail for anyway? I don't think it'd come cheap either.


----------



## Jelly (May 31, 2007)

Tisk, tisk, Sayso, that's what people who aren't following research say. 

Anyways, while granted, I'm no tailflufflologist, I can quote Bill Nye: "extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof." You should keep this in mind when looking at one person claiming that you can have winged people amidst a quiet sea of plastic surgery/modern medical research. It's very, very rare that a brand-new concept that hasn't been bounced around for ages comes to the table and ends up being correct.


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 31, 2007)

Fox tail be kinda cool.


----------



## quark (May 31, 2007)

Sayso-the-Fox said:
			
		

> Fox tail be kinda cool.



And how, pray tell, are you going to pay for this 'cool' fox tail?  I hate to tell you this, but PLASTIC SURGERY COSTS MONEY. Especially this idiotic insane unethical theoretical plastic surgery that you're pining for.


----------



## Epsereth (May 31, 2007)

I have to say, this is one to tell the grandkids about. *grins*


----------



## Voltemand (May 31, 2007)

Epsereth said:
			
		

> I have to say, this is one to tell the grandkids about. *grins*



Does something _stink_ in your state of Thread-mark? :3


----------



## Renton Whitetail (May 31, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> You seen any Hollywood actors/actresses with tails?



I've read from a Ripley's Believe it or Not! book that actress Sarah Bernhardt once consulted a doctor about having the tail of a tiger grafted to the base of her spine, though she didn't actually go through with it.


----------



## DavidN (May 31, 2007)

I was unsure where this thread was going last night, but I'm impressed - it's completely excelled itself.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (May 31, 2007)

This thread has become very special in a matter of hours......... I take that back, it was special when it began.


----------



## themocaw (May 31, 2007)

This thread started epic.  It went legendary the moment that the OP started citing an internet "newspaper" that has all the journalistic integrity of a tabloid with the leading headline of "Two headed space alien weds Elvis Clone."

Sayso: Good luck getting a tail, and don't get scammed.   As for your gentic research, I wish you all the best.  Let me know when you win the Nobel Prize in Biolgy.


----------



## Epsereth (May 31, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> As for your gentic research, I wish you all the best.Â Â Let me know when you win the Nobel Prize in Biolgy.



XD


----------



## Silverdragon00 (May 31, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> Â Â As for your gentic research, I wish you all the best.Â Â Let me know when you win the Nobel Prize in Biolgy.



INSTANT WINNER! XD


----------



## Chomperz (May 31, 2007)

Only a troll can do something like this post.


----------



## Voltemand (May 31, 2007)

Chomperz said:
			
		

> Only a troll can do something like this post.



Chomperz, I really think he's trying his best to be serious.


----------



## codewolf (May 31, 2007)

Voltemand said:
			
		

> Chomperz, I really think he's trying his best to be serious.


serious... well in certain ways maybe.... serious-ly mistaken, serious-ly mis-informed and  serious-ly funny


----------



## Silverdragon00 (May 31, 2007)

I propose we immortalize this thread. WHO IS WITH ME?


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 31, 2007)

I am for some reason


----------



## Voltemand (May 31, 2007)

Sayso-the-Fox said:
			
		

> I am for some reason



For my name's sake, here are some wise Shakesperian words. I really can't resist. 

Just mark them, Sayso:â€” 

_Have more than thou showest, 
Speak less than thou knowest, 
Lend less than thou owest, 
Ride more than thou goest, 
Learn more than thou trowest, 
Set less than thou throwest; 
Leave thy drink and thy whore, 
And keep in-a-door, 
And thou shalt have more 
Than two tens to a score!_


----------



## themocaw (May 31, 2007)

Okay, enough is enough.

Sayso, you are either breathtakingly naive, or the most accomplished troll I have ever seen.  I'm leaning towards the first since a troll would have been funnier.

If you want us to take you seriously, please do the following.

1. Gain a Junior-High level grasp of the English language.

2. Learn the difference between respected scientific literature and tabloid trash.

3. Learn to back up your statements: i.e. this supposed doctor who does tail and wing transplants.  Links to literature or web page talking about his work please?


----------



## Nakerias (May 31, 2007)

I say if it works I would try it, just thats just me.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (May 31, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> Okay, enough is enough.
> 
> Sayso, you are either breathtakingly naive, or the most accomplished troll I have ever seen.Â Â I'm leaning towards the first since a troll would have been funnier.
> 
> ...



Yes, accomplish number one first, and very soon please!


----------



## Zerako (May 31, 2007)

Hell If It were possible to turn myself into a grey anthro wolf HELL YEAH I'd do it X3  Anyone says shit about me I chomp there ass LMAO!


----------



## quark (May 31, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> If you want us to take you seriously, please do the following.
> 
> 2. Learn the difference between respected scientific literature and tabloid trash.
> 
> 3. Learn to back up your statements: i.e. this supposed doctor who does tail and wing transplants.  Links to literature or web page talking about his work please?



But...that would require research!  And finding actual proof to back up his crazy claims!  And everyone knows that that's just too damn hard.  We should all learn to be accepting and believe every crazy cock and bull story that we've been told.
Sayso, I believe in your claims. I believe it so much, that I've already consulted the doctor in question, and have booked myself for some wing and tail surgery next week.  I'll be living the furry dream!


----------



## Silverdragon00 (May 31, 2007)

quark said:
			
		

> I'll be living the furry dream!



Silly, furries have no dreams!


----------



## Silverdragon00 (May 31, 2007)

quark said:
			
		

> But...that would require research!  And finding actual proof to back up his crazy claims!  And everyone knows that that's just too damn hard.



Yeah, because, a few clicks of the mouse and typing on the keyboard is tiring.


----------



## quark (May 31, 2007)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> quark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*pats hand* Sarcasm, dear. Sarcasm.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (May 31, 2007)

quark said:
			
		

> Silverdragon00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So was mine.


----------



## codewolf (May 31, 2007)

quark said:
			
		

> Silverdragon00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nah..... that wasnt being sarcatic at all :lol:


----------



## DavidN (May 31, 2007)

How do we know that wasn't? D=

I think the thread has now rendered us all insane.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (May 31, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> I think the thread has now rendered us all insane.



Maybe everyone else, but I can get no more insane. I just haven't expressed all of it...........yet........


----------



## codewolf (May 31, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> I think the thread has now rendered us all insane.



im british... its in my genes to be insane


----------



## Darksilver (May 31, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> DavidN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You love your country, don't you? XD


----------



## Ray Kicio (Jun 1, 2007)

I would not do it. No.

Maybe little ears and a tail though. That would be fun. Weeee~!


----------



## themocaw (Jun 1, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> I think the thread has now rendered us all insane.



Insanity???

THIS. . . IS. . . ATHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENS!!!!

. . . what?


----------



## Nezdragon (Jun 2, 2007)

"Would you become furry?"

I'm not furry, nor am I a furry.Â Â 

And I will agree, there is no possible way a troll could ever get anywhere close to pathetically attempting to get within sight of what could be mistaken for anywhere near the level of this thread.Â Â Ladies and gentlemen (and anyone in between), I do say that this guy is serious.

Sayso, since you are going into 'gentics', could you start by dumping a bottle of chlorine into your end of the gene pool?

Thank you.


----------



## Leahtaur (Jun 2, 2007)

Sayso-the-Fox said:
			
		

> sorrey no... im ganna call tomarow and ask for some pics If get som ill pm to you k.



So? What did Dr. Rosen say when you called and asked for a fox tail?


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Jun 2, 2007)

Short answer - no I wouldn't become furry, even if the optioin was a reality. I like being a human, and besides, I'd need feathers, and who wants to cuddle up to that  Although I would be covered in down......... No, no, as one of the minority here who don't get off on yiff, that isn't a path of thinking I want to take.

Long answer - Sayso, you will look back on this in a few years and be ashamed. We all have moments of this kind of stupidity. It is just unfortunate that your's is public and online. *Shakes head in pity and flaps away*


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (Jun 2, 2007)

I can't get to him.slight time zone's and it's not open on weekends


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Jun 2, 2007)

Sayso-the-Fox said:
			
		

> I can't get to him.slight time zone's and it's not open on weekends



QUICK, USE YOUR FURRY POWERS TO GO INTO THE FUTURE TO CONTACT HIM!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkdoomer (Jun 2, 2007)

hell no, already i think it's annoying to have to shave yourself evry morning, now think about the fluff that stick to your living room's carpet or on the couch.


----------



## kinagaki (Jun 4, 2007)

Hahaha, oh god no. x3! I'm quite content as a peoples, see. ;P I don't think I'd like hair so close to my bottom.


----------



## Draconas___Lucien (Jun 4, 2007)

Hmm...I thought the answer would be easy but not so much.

The main problem is, mainstream society tends to alienate and subjugate those different from them.  They tend to keep things the same, and many do drastic things to maintain the status quo...and I wouldn't want to be a part of that mess.

Then again...without consequences, I would do it in a heartbeat.  With the said consequences...I'd probably only do it if I knew there was 1.  either a place where I could stay where I would be safe and accepted as normal (whatever that is nowadays) or 2.  if there were others that were to be changed into a furry as well.

And then there's the matter on what I would become...I have two fursonas (an anthro wolf and a dragon) so I'd have a really hard time deciding which one I'd choose.


----------



## ADF (Jun 4, 2007)

darkdoomer said:
			
		

> hell no, already i think it's annoying to have to shave yourself evry morning, now think about the fluff that stick to your living room's carpet or on the couch.


This is where us scalies excel; no fur or skin cells all over the place, just one clean shed


----------



## Sulacoyote (Jun 4, 2007)

I'd only want to be a furry if I were in an animated anthro world. It would cause a lot of problems for me if I suddenly became a hairy person with a coyote head in the real world.


----------



## Kiniel (Jun 4, 2007)

It would probably be cool if that were the way everyone was, or some large population, a la fantasy literature.

As it stands, though... I'm gonna have to give it a big no.  The world is not built for fur-covered, tailed individuals.  Plus, I'm pretty pleased with how things have worked for me so far.  But even if there was a whole (naturally-born) race of cat people out there, I wouldn't want to have some weird surgery or anything.  Now, if there was magic... eh, this is becoming too fictional.


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Jun 5, 2007)

Here's a point to consider...the different shaped mouth or muzzle, would probably force you to completely re learn how to talk.  felines and rabbits might have it *slightly* better off...but the majority of people would have elongated snouts no? the lips and tongue are no longer human, you'd be speaking garbage...possibly for the rest of your life. Not to mention, you'd probably have to re-learn walking, if you went for the "digitigrade (sp?) leg" option.  Not to mention, hair produces a great deal of oil, you'd probably spend 2-4 hours daily just cleaning and prepping to go out...only to do it again the next day.

Yay sounds like loads of fun! Stumbling around, and speaking garbage! thats my kinda life 6.=.^


----------



## DavidN (Jun 5, 2007)

Those two qualities would make you pretty indistinguishable from a significant amount of the population around where I live.


----------



## Torvus (Jun 5, 2007)

I think everyone here has written 'genetic notes'.  We stopped we learned it was a waste of time.

My conclusion was:
With todays technology, you could create hybrids from birth, but you could not change an adult.  You may be able to catch a child before puberty... but after the body is grown, no further changes can take place no matter what the genome says it is, or how aggressive the retro virus is.  EDIT, as hair grows continuously, you might be able to grow fur though.

Barring of course alterations to the pituitary gland.  Still, one can only grow, not shrink (unless you count osteoporosis as 'shrinking').

The alternative is not natural and is being done by people like cat-man and such.



And no.  I wouldn't want to be such unless I could change back and forth.  Life is too important to screw it up with silly wishes.


----------



## themocaw (Jun 5, 2007)

Torvus said:
			
		

> I think everyone here has written 'genetic notes'.Â Â We stopped we learned it was a waste of time.



Please, please.  "Gentic" notes.


----------



## Samurai with Glasses (Jun 5, 2007)

I think I wouldn't go full furry I would just want a red panda tail and maybe some red panda ears, those would be really cute.


----------



## Darksilver (Jun 6, 2007)

If this topic was reality, it'd be such a freakshow...XD


----------



## Voltemand (Jun 6, 2007)

[/size]





			
				Darksilver said:
			
		

> If this topic was reality, it'd be such a freakshow...XD



Maybe one day Sayso will make freaks of us all, :3


----------



## Kris_Reizer (Jun 6, 2007)

Hrm.. this is an interesting question.  I don't know if I would be comfortable making a full switch right away, especially with society the way it is.  I could see something like this happening in the future, though.  I mean, it's not really much different than plastic surgery (in practice, not implementation).  I would probably be one of the first to adopt it if scientists ever came out with "splicing," a term I picked up from an episode of "Batman Beyond."  Essentially, people would receive very small changes, like horns, stripes on the skin, cat eyes, etc.  It really is an interesting concept, and I'd like to see someone work on it, (not that I think much funding will come its way.  Come on, people.. we've still got cancer and AIDS to cure....)


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Jun 8, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> Those two qualities would make you pretty indistinguishable from a significant amount of the population around where I live.



yay! you made me giggle!


----------



## Alex Cross (Jun 8, 2007)

If I had an opportunity to be an actual furry, I probably wouldn't take it because I value the human side of things quite a bit. The fursona that I embody is pretty much an ode to anthropomorphism and my love for animals. I symbolically see myself as one, but I don't see myself as one physically, savvy?


----------



## 16weeks (Jun 13, 2007)

Sayso-the-Fox said:
			
		

> For most of you who dont know me.me and my bud are working with gentic notes to turn us furry but I digress my Qustion is if we suceed would you do it.


HELL YES!!! YES YES YES!!! YAY!!


----------



## Deretto_Eevee (Jun 13, 2007)

here's another thought. I would assume that along with a change in physical appearance animal reflexes, sight, hearing, smell, and even strength would increase. Could only imagine what kind of crimes could be committed with these abilities.


----------



## themocaw (Jun 13, 2007)

NECROMANCY!!!  A WITCH!!!!  BURN . . . wait, do you weigh less than a duck?


----------



## Deretto_Eevee (Jun 13, 2007)

no, I am duck O:


----------



## themocaw (Jun 13, 2007)

Deretto_Eevee said:
			
		

> no, I am duck O:



*scratches head*  Well, everyone knows if you weigh less than a duck, you're made of wood, and therefore a witch, but what if you are a duck?  Conundrums. . .


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 13, 2007)

Perhaps if i could go from fur to human form at will... then i'd do it.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 13, 2007)

Would I become a furry? 

You would become part of a very small class of people very different both physically and mentally from the human population, making myself a target for attacks and perhaps even execution depending on where you live. Be an outcast living on the fringes of society along with all the other outcasts living as abominations to the rest of the world and becoming the hated social underclass. People hate other people because their skin looks different, they will not be any more lenient to a walking animal. At first other people might see it as cool or as a curiosity, but there will be a fair number of people who would not be so loving, especially if the animal characteristics gave you any sort of advantage over normal humans, because then furries would be considered a threat and there would be even more hatred for them.  People hate each other to much for this to be safe, let alone awesome. Just my opinion.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jun 13, 2007)

If it helps me pick up chicks, then what the hell. 

But on a serious note, I highly doubt that any such attempt would succeed at all given the medical technology that's currently available. In fact, I doubt we'll have the technology to modify much of ANYTHING about our genetic make-up that's clinically safe within the next 75 years.
And don't give me that "technology is advancing rapidly!" garbage. 30 years ago they said we'd have flying cars and an intelligent robot in every home.


----------



## Satoshi (Jun 13, 2007)

Hm. Would I become a real furry. > w >

We ever since I was a little girl I wondered what it'd be like to be a cat. I always thought that boys should be dogs and girls to be cats :3 Because I was weird xD <3

So yeah. Maybe just to see what it's like.. 'Cause I like my thumbs. :[


----------



## Oni (Jun 13, 2007)

If the opprotunity to become a humanoid animal was presented to me, I would most definitely take advantage of that opprotunity. Despite what others say, despite what my family thinks, that is what I would truly want and I know everyone I know would eventually be understanding of it.

Public Scorn? Oh Well, I'll live. Being hunted by the government, that would be another story... *laughs*


----------



## Renaki05 (Jun 15, 2007)

Would I become a furry?? :?

To tell you the truth, I wouldn't mind becoming a real furry; of course I've seen quite a few of them in my lifetime, and if the opportunity was presented to me, I would take it, even if the effect was only temporary...


----------



## Deretto_Eevee (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm sure the government would use such a transformation for war and stuff. xP


----------



## Darksilver (Jun 16, 2007)

Renaki05 said:
			
		

> Would I become a furry?? :?
> 
> To tell you the truth, I wouldn't mind becoming a real furry; *of course I've seen quite a few of them in my lifetime*, and if the opportunity was presented to me, I would take it, even if the effect was only temporary...


?


----------



## Krennar (Jun 16, 2007)

Tis' a conundrum of sorts. On the one hand there has always been a part of society that has had a fascination with Anthropomorphism. Ex. Werewolves, Vampires. Though completely myth and folklore, human society has actually promoted the idea of one day becoming hybrids. Just think of all of the people with cat-eye contacts out there. Although I do have to say that the first people to do it, if it is ever possible, will have a hard time of it. I can almost see the Christian's shooting flaming arrows at anything furry and on two legs.

On the other hand, there are, like I said, the Christians and other random racist holier than thou types out there. What I want to know is what the KKK would burn in front of a hybrid's house?

To answer the question. I would do so without hesitation if it were possible. Honestly, if your family would disown you for changing your appearence like that, then I feel sorry for you. I strongly believe that if you make a choice that makes you better as a person and makes you feel better with a beter quality of life, then what does it really matter?


----------



## DodgeAMD (Jun 16, 2007)

Deffo
Try and stop me. 
There's just something undeniably awwesome about being furry.
Maybe not ALL furry though

I think i'd like maybe a 50/50 split
get the ears, tail and a bit of fur and what have you
but keep my face and my hands and feet

Might join up for the all-black eyes and the teeth though


----------



## HybridMarine (Jun 16, 2007)

id do it, its a risk worth taking for me, tho the thought of being able to change at will like the game bloody roar would be even better =^.-.^=


----------



## Zero_Point (Jun 17, 2007)

The problem is, it's not "just" changing your appearance. You're pretty much talking a full, complete species change. Your personality would probably remain intact, if it's not affected by any instincts from the animal half, but you would, in essence, be giving up your humanity. That in mind, I can kinda see why people would look at this kind of change negatively.


----------

